# How To Enable NAT in Windows 2003 Server to wireless connection mobile or computer



## ahmedsa (Apr 12, 2012)

*Situation:* I am an administrator of company . Im getting my internet services through a DSL connection. Im using Microsoft technologies; hence, my server is Windows 2003 Server. I want to distribute internet(wireless) to all the computers or mobiles through the main server by routing and remote access
Main server is 192.168.1.10
Default gateway(ip of router linksys) is 192.168.1.1

How can i do that and which setting i will use
please help me


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you have an existing wireless network and why do you want to route wireless traffic through your server?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure how you would do this if your router is your gateway to the Internet which is also your wireless access point.

I have used Windows 2000 server with Routing and Remote Access but that usually requires 2 network cards. One for the inbound and one for the outbound.

You would basically need a Wireless access point that sits on the same network as the Inbound NIC on your 2000 Server and the outbound NIC would be connected to your Gateway router which I assume is also acting as a switch.


----------

